# watering times



## spanky27 (Nov 16, 2007)

I've heard both sides; deer will get water in the evening after a hotter day, and deer will get water in the morning after they've fed all night. What's everyone's opinion?


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

I have seen them on water just about any time. Depends on where the hole is. I have seen deer at water in the middle of the day.


----------

